# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Schily und seine Nebeneinkünfte
*Ex-Innenminister Schily möchte die Höhe seiner Nebeneinkünfte nicht nennen*
Otto Schily, der noch als Abgeordneter im Bundestag sitzt und somit laut einem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zur Veröffentlichung seiner Nebeneinkünfte verpflichtet ist, will trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung seine Nebeneinkünfte nicht offen legen.
Es geht dabei um seine Tätigkeit als Rechtsanwalt neben dem Bundestagsmandat. Schily begründet sein Schweigen mit der anwaltlichen Schweigepflicht. Schily hatte 2007 für Siemens Beratertätigkeiten ausgeführt und soll dabei 140.000 Euro verdient haben.
Der Bundestagspräsident Norbert Lammert (CDU) hat wegen des beharrlichen Schweigens Schilys inzwischen ein Verfahren gegen ihn eingeleitet. Damit droht Schily ein Bußgeld in Höhe von bis zu 42.000 Euro.

Quelle


Bei einem der früher als Rechtsanwalt auf der Verteidigerbank von Terroristen platzt nahm, erstaunt sowas ja nun nicht wirklich.

----------

> Bei einem der früher als Rechtsanwalt auf der Verteidigerbank von Terroristen platzt nahm, erstaunt sowas ja nun nicht wirklich.


Naja, lang ist es her. Als Innenminister hat er gezeigt, dass er sich seitdem zum erzkonservativen Hardliner entwickelt hatte.

----------

Es ist aber schon Auffallend wer da alle so Kontakt zu diesen Kreisen hatte und dann eine sehr erfolgreiche politische Karriere machte.....einer davon wurde sogar glaub ich Bundeskanzler.

----------

Phommel, das stimmt so aber nicht, wenn du mit den "Kreisen" Terroristen meinst.

----------


## odd

War nicht der ehemalige Aussenminister, ein Hausbesetyter früherer Jahre.

Jetyt weiss ich warum nichts aus mir geworden ist. Wurde nie straffällig.  ::

----------

> Phommel, das stimmt so aber nicht, wenn du mit den "Kreisen" Terroristen meinst.



Als was würdest du denn diese Kreise im nachhinein bezeichnen wollen ?

----------


## big_cloud

Ist halt in der StPO so geregelt das selbst Terroristen; Kinderschaendern, Moerdern usw. ein Verteidiger zusteht

Lothar


Edit

nur so als Beispiel Rolf Bossi
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolf_Bossi http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_Schily

----------

> Ist halt in der StPO so geregelt das selbst Terroristen; Kinderschaendern, Moerdern usw. ein Verteidiger zusteht
> 
> Lothar



Die Verteidiger sollen ja mehr als Postboten unterwegs gewesen sein..... für die Kreise draussen.

----------


## big_cloud

Damals war der deutsche  Legeslative, Judikative* und Executice (Polizei/Justizvollzug)halt noch zu doof und unerfahren um sowas zu verhindern

* unter den Talaren steckte noch der Muff von tausend Jahren

Lothar

----------

> Zitat von BigC
> 
> Ist halt in der StPO so geregelt das selbst Terroristen; Kinderschaendern, Moerdern usw. ein Verteidiger zusteht
> 
> Lothar
> 
> 
> 
> Die Verteidiger sollen ja mehr als Postboten unterwegs gewesen sein..... für die Kreise draussen.


Wenn du Schröder meinst, der ist zwar Anwalt, aber eigentlich Berufspolitik und damals zu jung um jemand zu verteidigen.

----------

> Zitat von phommel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von BigC
> 
> ...



Nein Chak, meine ich nicht. Schröder war erst später, glaube 87, als Rechtsanwalt für Horst Mahler tätig, als dieser gerne wieder als Jurist arbeiten wollte.


Wie würdest du nun die Kreise umschreiben wollen ?

----------


## Samuianer

> Phommel, das stimmt so aber nicht, wenn du mit den "Kreisen" Terroristen meinst.



Stimmt!

Damals fand eine klare Trennung der sogenannten APO und den Kreisen die sich spaeter als BM verbanden und Terrorakte ausfuehrten.

Viele der Alt-68ger distanzierten sich von dieser Form von Gewalt - na Bitte und was hat es gebracht, diese Gewalt... der Polizeit mehr Macht, Notstandsgesetze....und blah, blah, blah viele haben damals vor eskalierender Gewalt gewarnt - es fing schon mit dem Tod von Benno Ohnesorg an - zu der Zeit wurde noch oeffentlich gekifft - kein Mensch wusste, bis auf die, die das taten was "stoned" sein ist... oder was "Pot" war...dann folgte bald der Wirkstoff von Hoffmann und Woodstock, Jimmy Hendrix und Janis Joplin...

Wenn Schilly was verbogen hat wird er loehnen!

Mir war damals die "Rote" Anwaltskanzlei am Fasanen Platz in Berlin sehr wohl bekannt!
Otto Schilly, Hans Christian Stroebele und Horst Mahler....
Die hatten u.A. damals durchgesetzt, bei Massenverhaftungen wegen z.B. "Landesfriedensbruch" (Demo) auch Massenprozesse zu fuehren, ein Freispruch, ALLE Freispruch!

Die Zeiten aendern sich halt.

haette mir damlas Jemand gesagt das er mal Innen-oder Justizminister sein wird und Fischer Aussenminister... dem haete ich glatt 'n Vogel gezeigt!

----------

Irgendwie müssen die damals alle auf Droge gewesen sein....anders ist dies ja zum Teil kaum zu erklären, was da abging.

----------

Samuianer, ich meine diese Kreise für die, die Anwälte Postbote gespielt haben sollen. Stammheimkuriere...

----------

Welchen Bundeskanzler aber meinst du dann, Phommel?

----------


## big_cloud

@ Manne

Lucy in the Sky of Diamonds von den BEATLES

Hofmann http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Hofmann war uebrigens Schweizer  ::  
Vllt hats den Wirkstoff damals nach Nordwest geweht in Richtung Basel wo de Phommel gewohnt hat

Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## Samuianer

> Samuianer, ich meine diese Kreise für die, die Anwälte Postbote gespielt haben sollen. Stammheimkuriere...


ja, es wurde bei der verhaftung von Ulrike Meinhoff ein Kassiber gefunden das von Gudrun Ensslin stammen sollte... damals wurde auf Schilly "geschossen" wirkliche Beweise gab die Staatsanwaltschft und Springerpresse (BLOED) NIEMALS.....

"chtrag 2: Dies hat Mahler zum 11. September 2001 zu sagen. Es zeigt auch seine Beziehungen zu einigen der gegenwärtigen Top-Politiker in Deutschland. Es verweist zudem auf die Verdorbenheit seines Charakters.

        Warum sind gerade die USA zur Zielscheibe dieses Angriffs geworden?

        Mahler: Weil sie überall ihre Macht geltend machen. Die Macht des Geldes, die Volkswirtschaften zerstört, die Elend auslöst. Die Welt kann nicht leben mit dieser Macht. Und deswegen wird sich die Welt gegen diese Macht erheben und sie überwinden, Wir haben damals schon gesagt USA - SA - SS. [Das würde ich heute nicht mehr gleichsetzen. Es wäre eine ungerechtfertigte Herabsetzung von SA und SS/ H.M.] Und wir sind zusammen mit Joschka Fischer und Otto Schily, vielleicht auch mit Gerhard Schröder durch die Straßen gezogen und haben  gerufen: „USA - Internationale Völkermordzentrale.“ Und das hat sich nicht geändert, In den USA hat keine Revolution stattgefunden."

Das war halt damals die Einstellung der extremen Linken... und ist Heute noch die Einstellung von Wendhals Mahler.. gut waere zu verfolgen wer die Autoren dieses Artikels sind!
Quelle:http://medienkritik.typepad.com/blog..._and_mahl.html

Der "Frei-Tod" der Leute in Stammheim.... war ja wohl auch mindestens "etwas merkwuerdig" davon ausgehend das die in einem "Hochsicherheitstrakt" untergebracht waren... pleotzlich gabe es "Radio" mit denen die sich von Zelle zu Zelle verstaendigen konnten... naja, so gesehen wurden damals die Fundamente fuer den Welt-Terroismus und fuer den bisherigen "Mega-Erfolg" den 9.11. gelegt...

Die Entfuehrung der "Landshut" wurde damals in dr Bekaa-Ebene auf syrischen Staatsgebiet geuebt.. Fatah, Arafat... Leila Khaled-El-Al... die lebt Heute uebrigens in Stockholm und distanziert sich von ALLEM was damals lief.

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern das damals in der Szene in Berlin von Unterwanderung die Rede war.... erinnere hier an den Tod von B. der in der Schweiz tot in der Badewanne gefunden wurde....

Ja, Fragen ueber Fragen - es fing ganz harmlos an, Hochschulreformen, Vietnam, Napalm, Pershing, klater Krieg, Agent Orange in D. produziert und geliefert, der Direktor hiess damals von....... und wurde spaeter Bundespraesident...

Da war ganz schoen was los... damals, dann kam Watergate... und, und, und... wenn Einige Heute behauptender 9.11. sei inszeniert gewesen, warum werden dann nicht viele "alltaegliche andere Unwichtigkeiten" wie der Tod der Leute iin Stammheim, hinterfragt?

Die RAF hatte ja ganz schoen Wind gemacht, Schleyer, den Berliner Buergermeister, Herrhausen... und, und, und.. warum, weil die lange Weile hatten?

Well, Geschichte, fast.... zumindest!

----------


## Samuianer

> @ Manne
> 
> Lucy in the Sky of Diamonds von den BEATLES


Magical Mystery Tour! Strawberry Fields Forever... John Lennons Tod...???????????

Their Satanic Majesties Request...She's like a Rainbow mit Nicky Hopkins... am Piano!

In another Land..
In another land
Where the breeze and the trees and the flowers were blue
I stood and held your hand
And the grass grew high and the feathers floated by
I stood and held your hand

And nobody else's hand will ever do
Nobody else will do

Then I awoke
Was this some kind of joke?
Much to my surprise
I opened my eyes

We walked across the sand
And the sea and the sky and the castles were blue
I stood and held your hand
And the spray flew high and the feathers floated by
I stood and held your hand

We heard the trumpets blow
And the sky turned red when I accidentally said
That I didn't know
How I came to be here, not fast asleep in bed
I stood and held your hand

Then I awoke
Was this some kind of joke?
I opened my eyes
Much to my surprise 

...........mann waren DAS Zeiten!

Purple haze... all along the watchtower...
There must be some kind of way out of here
Said the joker to the thief
Theres too much confusion
I cant get no relief
Businessman they drink my wine
Plow men dig my earth
None will level on the line
Nobody of it is worth
Hey hey

No reason to get excited
The thief he kindly spoke
There are many here among us
Who feel that life is but a joke but uh
But you and I weve been through that
And this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now
The hours getting late
Hey
................................. yep...




> Vllt hats den Wirkstoff damals nach Nordwest geweht in Richtung Basel wo de Phommel gewohnt hat


Da reichten ja 15 Microgramm...   ::   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

@Manfred,
hatte vor ca. 4 Jahren das "Vergnügen" mit Horst Mahler in einem Kaff bei Würzburg
auf einer öffentlichen Versammlung der Republiker über das Thema 11.09. diskutieren zu
dürfen. Er hatte viele Beweise der Verschwörungstheorie mitgebracht und schwor die 
Gäste darauf ein, gegen die USA Stimmung zu machen. Vom Aussehen her würdest Du
ihn nicht mehr wiedererkennen. Alles in allem ein sehr interessanter Abend.

Gruss Alex

----------

NPD ?

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo, hast natürlich recht, war eine Versammlung der NPD.
Gut aufgepasst.

----------

..und dat als Schweizer.   ::

----------

Wo der Alex sich so rumtreibt  ::

----------


## big_cloud

Ist nicht schlimmer als ne Wahlkampfveranstaltung von George Doubleuu

9/11 was an inside job

Replubikaner /USA und NPD/D muessten sich doch sehr nahestehen  ::  

New World Order

Obs um Lebensraum im Osten oder Oel im Irak geht ist doch egal

Sogenannte Eliten wollen Geld scheffeln und den Rest des Volkes gefuegig machen Sicherheit oder Freiheit


Lothar

Schoen das es Leute gibt die denen mal unangenehme Fragen stelle Alex   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

@Volker, um sich Meinungen bilden zu können, muss man auch mal den Feind besuchen.
Wie gesagt, der Abend war sehr aufschlussreich.

Der Höhepunkt war, die Versammlung war öffentlich kostenlos angepriesen,
wurden wir vom NPD-Vorstand aufgefordert, für Herrn Mahler eine Aufwandsentschädigung
in Höhe von 5 € zu bezahlen. Er hat ja schliesslich auch die lange Reise von Berlin auf sich
genommen.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------


## big_cloud

Der Home Security Act ist das Ermaechtigungsgesetz der USA und das 70 Jahre nach 1933  :: 
Bei der NPD das internationale Finanzjudentum, Ueberfremdung, Durchrassung des deutschen Volkes

Bei den Rep USA der internatinale Terrorismus, Verlust des Weltmachtstatus, Verlust von billiger Energie und Angst vor dem eigenen Volk (Health Care) Angst das die Aktienblase platz und Halliburton, Blackwater und Komplizen nicht mehr genug Geld scheffeln und fuer die gekauften Marionetten ( Bush Adminstration)  keine Dollars mehr abfallen

----------


## Dieter

Is ja alles wurscht.

Der Chillie und der Beckstein sind auf jedenfall ein Duo, um das uns der Rest Der Welt beneidet   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

> Replubikaner /USA und NPD/D muessten sich doch sehr nahestehen


...da gewann ich aber einen ganz anderen Eindruck.

----------


## big_cloud

Alex, hast Du etwa nix gefragt?

Lothar

----------


## Hua Hin

Doch, es ging aber um den 11.9. und da waren unsere Ansichten ziemlich konform.

----------


## big_cloud

Quintessens ist doch immer die  Suche nach nem Suendenbock, oder?

----------

Mit solch einem Thema lassen sich natürlich auch wunderbar neue Mitgleider fischen. Früher warens glaub die Waisenhäuser.......

----------


## big_cloud

Da Alex nur in Raetseln spricht ohne sich klar zu aussern ist hier fuer mich Schluss.

Lothar

@Phommel heute waeren Rentner und HartzIV ler die Volksschaedlinge obwohl sich die Mitgliedschaft der Npd aus ebensolchen rekrutiert, Erstere sterben bald aus die anderen schickt man aufs Schlacht-Feld bleibt mehr Kohle fuer die Parteifuehrung

Wie siehts in den USA aus ...........

----------


## Dieter

> Replubikaner /USA und NPD/D muessten sich doch sehr nahestehen


Wie kommst auf diese absurde Idee? NPD und Iran stehen sich sicher naeher.

----------


## big_cloud

Persien/Iran war nen Fehlschlag der USA/GB Aussenpolitik 
selbst Schuld kein Mitleid
mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber BP hatte Angst um seine Profite, Da wurde der demokratisch gewaehlte Praesident Mossadegh durch eine http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Ajax gestuerzt und Schah Reza Pahlevi eingesetzt also habe Briten und USA den heutigen Irren von Teheran selbst zu verantworten
Groessenwahn/Irrsinn der ehemaligen Kolonialmaechte

gibt noch mehr Beispiele

Afrika
Kontinent des Grenzen mit dem Lineal gezogen wurden ohne Ethnien Ruecksicht zu nehmen


Palestina/Israel

das Pulverfass Middle East haben sich die Amis und Tommies selbst geschaffen und George Dabbluu zuendet die Lunte

----------

Und welcher Zusammenhang besteht da jetzt zu Schily und seinen Nebeneinkünften? Im übrigen befindet er sich da in bester Gesellschaft in seiner Verweigerungshaltung, vor allem Merz.

----------


## guenny

> Und welcher Zusammenhang besteht da jetzt zu Schily und seinen Nebeneinkünften? Im übrigen befindet er sich da in bester Gesellschaft in seiner Verweigerungshaltung, vor allem Merz.


Sicher keiner, wohl wieder einer der üblichen Nebenstränge.
Aber zur Sache, ich nehme das dem Schily einerseits ab, den halte ich für integer. Andererseits geht es doch weiss Gott nicht darum, offenzulegen, von wem er wiviel wofür bekommen hat, oder? Die Veröffentlichungen werden doch nur in groben Kategorien vorgenommen, zusammengefasst. Problemtaisch könnte es nur werden, wenn einer ausschließlich von einem Mandanten große Summen bezogen hat........
Schily konkret:




> 2. Entgeltliche Tätigkeiten neben dem Mandat
> 
> Allianz-Kulturstiftung, München,
> Vortrag, Mai 2006, Stufe 1
> Daimler-Chrysler AG, Stuttgart,
> Vortrag, Mai 2006, Stufe 3
> Heinz-Lohmann-Stiftung GmbH, Visbeck,
> Vortrag, Mai 2006, Stufe 3
> Hirschmann Automation and Control GmbH, Neckartenzlingen,
> ...


Was die Stufen bedeuten:



> Bei jeder einzelnen Tätigkeitsbezeichnung wird ggf. die Kennzeichnung
> 
> Stufe 1 (Einkünfte einer Größenordnung von 1.000 bis 3.500 Euro),
> Stufe 2 (Einkünfte bis 7.000 Euro) und
> Stufe 3 (Einkünfte über 7.000 Euro)
> vorgenommen.


Man kann also sehen, dass er alle Einkünfte deklariert hat, mit Ausnahme derer aus seiner Anwaltstätigkeit.

----------

Ganz ordentliche Preise für einen Vortrag.

----------

So können auch nur Selbstständige und Arbeitgeber denken..........die Arbeitnehmer rupft man auf den letzten Cent und wehe sie geben mal ein paar Euros zu wenig an.......

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Chak
> 
> .....Die Veröffentlichungen werden doch nur in groben Kategorien vorgenommen, zusammengefasst. Problemtaisch könnte es nur werden, wenn einer ausschließlich von einem Mandanten große Summen bezogen hat........


Politische Grabenkaempfe, um Jemanden ans "Bein zu pinkeln" .... finden tut sich immer was..

----------

> So können auch nur Selbstständige und Arbeitgeber denken..........die Arbeitnehmer rupft man auf den letzten Cent und wehe sie geben mal ein paar Euros zu wenig an.......


Phommel, hältst du dich in letzter Zeit zu oft am deutschen Stammtisch in Krabi auf?

----------

> Phommel, hältst du dich in letzter Zeit zu oft am deutschen Stammtisch in Krabi auf?


Dies nicht, aber ich schau zur Zeit öfters mal beim Thairobert rein......   ::

----------

Fragt sich was schlimmer ist.

----------

